# Sound setup - Projector screen middle at the middle of the living room



## tanffn (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi!
I'd love to hear your feedback and plausibility of the attached setup.

The screen is 120" diagonal (16:9) placed ~12.5 feet (3.7m) away from the sofa (calculated using).
It's a big room, I am not sure how to place the speakers and what audio solutions are available.
Also are the distances OK? 

In the drawing speakers are marked in a Red S and projector and screen are marked in red as well.
In Yellow are the room measurements (in cm)

Thank you!


----------



## tanffn (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone..? :/


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Greets!

Just a quick note for now.......speakers, listening position [LP] ideally need to be at a room's odd harmonic. The LP is at the 1st harmonic [fundamental], so recommend the mains speakers/screen be at one of these distances: 680*0.2, 0.33, 0.4, 0.66, 0.8 or at the other parallel wall.

Based solely on the floor plan and assuming the screen is normally rolled up, recommend the speakers be above it, angled down and toe'd in per THX; ditto any surrounds. Subs of course can be floor, wall located or under the LP as a 'riser'. If atmos is required, then not sure if it will work correctly with an overhead system.

Otherwise a 2/5th - 3/5th high false wall or some such to divide the dining area and act as a bit of a sound wall for the speakers.

GM


----------

